# Property boundary encroachment - opinions please



## buggs (Jan 21, 2011)

Lumberman said:


> Hopefully still a must understanding. Believe me the last thing you want is a property line battle.


Has a similar dispute happened to you? Did you see my other post (boundary encroachment part 2) with pics? Just curious how you resolved it.


----------



## Lumberman (Sep 27, 2010)

buggs said:


> Has a similar dispute happened to you? Did you see my other post (boundary encroachment part 2) with pics? Just curious how you resolved it.


Not similar but still have a neighbor who's very hard to deal with. 

I did see your other post and they are basically poaching on your property. That bait pile is no where near legal so you know right there what you are dealing with. 

I personally don't see any reason to approach poachers softly. I would call a CO.


----------



## Richard Cranium (Feb 27, 2008)

Bucman said:


> Well my reaction would be to call on my inner Richard Cranium and go visit him again.
> Probably not the best idea but usually effective in getting the point across. I would also move the bait and camera via airmail to their side of the line. Then clearly mark it for them for future reference.


How did I get involved????


----------



## Bucman (Jun 29, 2016)

Richard Cranium said:


> How did I get involved????


Lol!!
Sorry wrong Richard


----------



## Nuggets (Oct 7, 2017)

buggs said:


> I posted this on an older thread but figured I might as well start a new one - I need some advice. Bought a nice parcel my uncle owned for 40 years, and prior to buying my uncle told me the neighbor to the east had 2 box blinds and one (30-40' - no kidding) homemade ladder stand - all of them right on or just a few feet from my 1320' east property line. My uncle did not hunt, nor did his kids (my cousins), nor do his nephews. My uncle liked the neighbor and even said he brought over fresh venison every year. My dilemma - his stands are permanently built to exclusively hunt my land - shooting ports facing west directly on to my new property. One in a hardwood section, one in a cedar groove, one in the corner by the river, exactly where I would've placed mine. Again, he was there first, did not ask but my uncle did not care where he placed his blinds, is believed to be a decent guy based on my uncles telling - but is clearly "bracketing" my 1320' east line (blind every approx. 400, facing upwind (west). I'm stumped as to how to deal with this? Am I "uncouthful" if I place stands/blinds - on my property, literally next to his - to take advantage of the prevailing winds and dense cover on my land? The subject has to be breeched, I'm just not sure what is proper etiquette in this scenario - please respond with advice / input or your past similar experiences. Thanks, - Buggs


----------



## Nuggets (Oct 7, 2017)

This says it all lol







buggs said:


> I posted this on an older thread but figured I might as well start a new one - I need some advice. Bought a nice parcel my uncle owned for 40 years, and prior to buying my uncle told me the neighbor to the east had 2 box blinds and one (30-40' - no kidding) homemade ladder stand - all of them right on or just a few feet from my 1320' east property line. My uncle did not hunt, nor did his kids (my cousins), nor do his nephews. My uncle liked the neighbor and even said he brought over fresh venison every year. My dilemma - his stands are permanently built to exclusively hunt my land - shooting ports facing west directly on to my new property. One in a hardwood section, one in a cedar groove, one in the corner by the river, exactly where I would've placed mine. Again, he was there first, did not ask but my uncle did not care where he placed his blinds, is believed to be a decent guy based on my uncles telling - but is clearly "bracketing" my 1320' east line (blind every approx. 400, facing upwind (west). I'm stumped as to how to deal with this? Am I "uncouthful" if I place stands/blinds - on my property, literally next to his - to take advantage of the prevailing winds and dense cover on my land? The subject has to be breeched, I'm just not sure what is proper etiquette in this scenario - please respond with advice / input or your past similar experiences. Thanks, - Buggs


----------



## buggs (Jan 21, 2011)

(Copied and pasted reply from my other (part 2) pictorial thread).

I did not turn the neighbor in or provide names, addresses..etc.. to the DNR in my e-mail, call it the one strike rule - just a written and pictorial description of what I encountered when I notified the DNR, sent him the same photo you members seen and here is his reply, 

............

To answer,
No they cannot shoot and attempt to take game on YOUR property without your permission.

They must have permission to retrieve game.

If your certain it is within your property, you can remove the camera and bait. Have them pick it up or leave it by their blind. 

If the land is not farm land or adjacent woodlots, it must be posted. Of course once the line is established and they are verbally or in writing told to stay off, it becomes a trespass if they violate your request. That is criminal trespassing and holds true anywhere, even in the city. Enforcement is always best when posted or enclosed as far as the courts go. 

The cattle fence (single wire) would be a clear line in the sand so to speak. 

Your own survey is well worth the money. Whenever you buy land, get it surveyed, better yet before you buy. Been there myself. 

I would agree, it looks like it was hit at the bait pile. That bait pile looks a little over two gallons 

Let us know if we need to become involved. Survey will be the best bet to make your point. Of course it seemed you were reasonable in your request to start with so who knows what their reaction will be.

..........

To summarize, I have everything documented (time, date, pics and summary) and replied to from the DNR, did finally talk with the (dad) landowner - a wonderful 77 year old gentleman - for over an hour, and we agreed that there would be no trespassing, NO FIREING OVER BOUNDARYS, a reciprocal agreement to retrieve animals with a mandatory (I demanded) phone call EACH WAY, each time. Trail cams are surveying the entire boundary in discussion as I write this - we'll see. A second strike, for any reason (theft of trail cam, deleting pictures, trespass, shooting over boundary, harassment, bait, gut pile, firewood removal - even parking on the line) will involve the DNR, a cattle fence with double stranded barbed wire (238.00 per 330'), an elevated box blind on my property 20' west of their elevated box blind and no reciprocity. ZERO. ZILCH.
Ignorant as this may sound, my gut feeling, my 6th sense, my past experiences with violators, my Military and L/E skepticism - shouts, yells, implores - no, actually screams that the son will not adhere to me and his dads agreement - I've seen the same psychological profile before and I'm rarely wrong in judging a strangers character - I hope I'm wrong but I've traveled down this road before and from what I'm reading - so have many of you. I've listened to the consensus on here so I hope my skeptics on here cut me some slack - we'll see what happens - I followed your concerted advice. If you see a post labeled "Property boundary encroachment part 3" - well, make sure you read it.........Pinefarm, please give me a call - I sent you a PM.


----------



## NorthernMich (Sep 19, 2000)

simple....JUST outlive him


----------



## Yote Buster (Jan 31, 2016)

Coming from a surveyor-a line stake would be costly and sometimes adds tension between neighbors. I would start out by talking to him first and tell him your concerns, maybe you can work out a deal where you both can use the encroaching blinds. Or maybe he will voluntarily move the blinds once he learns you actually want to hunt your land. He might’ve seen this as a simple opportunity to add more ground to hunt that ordinarily wouldn’t have been. If none of the above works, get your line staked, drive T-Posts in the ground next to the surveyors wooden stakes, and paint them fluorescent. 

Side note: maybe he’s interested in getting that line staked too and you could split the cost.


----------



## Eclipse (Feb 25, 2002)

You will find that the DNR will not do much unless you have an actual picture or video of the neighbor violating any law. The video and/or picture will need to clearly show a volition without question. Without it, the DNR or County Prosecutors will not do anything. It's very sad but it's true. If you call DNR they will eventually come out and talk to both parties but it will end up your word against theirs. The DNR will not do anything with that. That is why the DNR is trained to try and trick a confession out of the accused. I have been through it many times. Even with a witness it will take a lot of press from your side to get the DNR to do anything. Then the county prosecutor may stop the whole thing based on the funding and cost. 

So you better learn to get along because you will soon find out NO ONE will have your back!


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Eclipse said:


> ........
> The video and/or picture will need to clearly show a volition without question. Without it, the DNR or County Prosecutors will not do anything. It's very sad but it's true. ...........


I disagree that the above is sad. I believe that is exactly the way it should be.

L & O


----------

